# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive, Mercedes-Benz Group AG, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Mercedes-Benz Group AG

----------


## Airicist

New Mercedes-Benz C-Class: iOS & CarPlay | short explanation 

 Published on Mar 6, 2014




> (C-Class: Fuel consumption combined cycle: 5,8 - 4,0 l/100km, CO2 emissions, combined: 135 - 103 g/km, energy efficiency class: B - A+.)*
> 
> Short Explanation about CarPlay & iOS installed in the new Mercedes-Benz C-Class.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes Apple carplay

Published on Mar 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

FutureTalk Robotics | Trailer 

Published on Jul 7, 2014




> Mercedes-Benz Future Talk "Robotics": Mercedes-Benz is teaching autonomous cars how to speak.
> 
> Mercedes-Benz, robotics experts and linguists discuss how people can communicate with autonomous vehicles in the future.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Future Talk 2014 | Robotics 

 Published on Jul 24, 2014




> At the second Future Talk in Berlin Mercedes-Benz discussed together with experts from Ars Electronica Futurelab, Martina Mara and Christopher Lindinger, as well as linguist Prof. Dr. Ellen Fricke how people can communicate with autonomous vehicles in the future.
> 
> Traffic in the city of the future will be largely dominated by cars that drive themselves. Beyond the technical and legal aspects, the automotive manufacturer is therefore looking very closely at social issues in this context. Communication between people and machine intelligence is a key aspect here: How will we communicate with autonomous cars in the future? Can an autonomous car "wave" a pedestrian over the road? Is the car speaking to me or to the person next to me? And what does "speaking" even mean in this context?

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive -- Vehicle Safety and Accident Avoidance 

Published on Jan 28, 2013




> Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive is, essentially, the entire suite of groundbreaking safety features you'll find across our entire vehicle line. From PRE-SAFE to ATTENTION ASSIST, they all work together to support drivers in the best way possible. And as amazing as these features are now, we're always improving them and engineering even more. See what we have in store for the very immediate future—something very close to autonomous driving—in this video.

----------


## Airicist

2014 Mercedes S-Class AUTONOMOUS DRIVING DEMO 'Intelligent Drive' 

Published on Sep 18, 2013




> Mercedes-Benz has successfully completed the first autonomous long-distance drive ever, involving both town and cross-country traffic, using near-production-standard sensor systems. The Mercedes-Benz S 500 INTELLIGENT DRIVE research vehicle covered 100 kilometers from Mannheim to Pforzheim, Germany, under real traffic conditions and complex situations including traffic lights, roundabouts, pedestrians, cyclists and trams. Mercedes-Benz will reveal the full details of the first autonomous long distance drive at the Mercedes-Benz & smart Media Night.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent Drive -- Mercedes-Benz Driving Safety and Accident Avoidance 

Published on Nov 21, 2013




> Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive is, essentially, the entire suite of groundbreaking driving safety features you'll find across our entire vehicle line. From PRE-SAFE to ATTENTION ASSIST, they all work together to support drivers in the best way possible. And as amazing as these features are now, we're always improving them and engineering even more. See what we have in store for the very immediate future—something very close to autonomous driving—in this video.

----------


## Airicist

S-Class Autonomous Road Trip -- Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive 

Published on Jan 3, 2014




> We invented the car and now, we're on the verge of introducing the self-driving car. It's an example of our commitment to creating the most intelligently connected vehicles on the road. See our latest breakthroughs at work in this video as we retrace Bertha Benz's 60-mile route from Mannheim to Pforzheim without touching the wheel.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz at the CES Las Vegas 2014 – the Intelligent car. 

Published on Jan 9, 2014




> The 2014 CES Consumer Electronic's Show in Las Vegas is the largest and most eminent platform for electronics and technological innovations. In the midst of the gig and watt giants, the key automotive brands proudly present their revolutionizing technology. Mercedes-Benz reveals its intelligent connectivity concept, based partly on the ability of the car to "learn" the driver's habits, preferences and predict his moves. Mercedes-Benz calls this the predictive user experience.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes Benz Intelligent Drive - Technical Version 

Published on Nov 18, 2014




> Mercedes Benz Intelligent Drive - Technical Version.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes Benz S500 Autonomous Driving Demo 

Published on Nov 24, 2014




> Tony takes a drive from the back seat with the autonomous self-driving Mercedes-Benz S500
> 
> Read the article here 
> "Mercedes-Benz S500 Intelligent Drive: Review"
> Autonomous vehicles are the future and they're already here.
> 
> by Anthony Crawford
> November 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes Autonomous Driving - S500 Intelligent Drive 

Published on Dec 19, 2014




> We are taking a look at the Mercedes S500 Intelligent Drive platform and how it masters the traffic in Sunnyvale, California.

----------


## Airicist

Intelligent Drive — Mercedes-Benz Safety Features 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive is a new generation of breakthroughs to help make driving safer and easier. Advanced computing power interprets what it sees, determines the best response, and springs into action faster than humanly possible.

----------


## Airicist

2017 Mercedes E-Class - Intelligent Drive demo

Published on Mar 9, 2016




> Mercedes-Benz's new assistance and safety systems enhance safety, comfort and driver assistance to new levels. Active Brake Assist is fitted as standard. It is able to warn the driver of impending collisions, provide optimum support with emergency braking and if necessary also autonomously apply the brakes. In addition to slower-moving, stopping or stationary vehicles, it can also detect pedestrians crossing the danger zone ahead of the vehicle. Likewise included as standard are Attention Assist with adjustable sensitivity, which can warn the driver of inattentiveness and drowsiness, and Crosswind Assist, which can assist the driver by substantially reducing the effects of strong crosswinds to prevent the vehicle from drifting too far off track.

----------


## Airicist

Driverless journey of the Mercedes-Benz S-Class from production line – Mercedes-Benz original

Published on Jul 11, 2017




> Mercedes-Benz is entering a new dimension of motoring with its new S-Class and is raising the bar, in terms of production, for the automotive industry worldwide. 
> 
> For the official start-up of the luxury saloon in the Mercedes-Benz plant Sindelfingen, the S-Class drove independently off the final assembly line, without a driver at the wheel. The vehicle then drove automatically approximately 1.5 kilometers to the loading area within the plant. The Sindelfingen plant is currently piloting the possible use of the system for series production and investigating its further potential. The start of production for the new and fundamentally updated S-Class brings the introduction of state-of-the-art manufacturing processes and cutting-edge Industry 4.0 solutions in the assembly area. 
> 
> Close integration with sophisticated IT systems and communication technology results in the optimization of the flow of materials, further improved flexibility an efficiency, and enhanced ergonomics for the workforce.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes intelligent world drive

Published on Jan 31, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Reinventing mobility: Autonomous | CASE

Published on Aug 15, 2018




> Autonomous Driving is the “A” in Daimler’s CASE strategy. Automated vehicles will play a key role in the reinvention of mobility.
> 
> Did you know that 60% of people believe that humans are better drivers than computers? At the same time, it is a fact that ninety percent of all accidents come as a consequence of human error. And that is why we focus on what technology can deliver and what it is allowed to deliver to benefit all road users.
> 
> Reinventing mobility, over 280,000 people are working on just that at Daimler, every day. And we’re all convinced of one thing. The passion to invent will never cease.

----------


## Airicist

Daimler PIONEERING. | What is Artificial Intelligence?

Feb 26, 2020




> The video shows how AI technologies enable applications for future cars and car development processes. And why AI is ever more important for automotive companies such as Daimler AG.

----------

